# Παγκόσμιος ψηφιακός Άτλας σπονδυλωτών



## Costas (May 20, 2012)

http://www.mappinglife.org/


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2012)

Πρώτη παράλειψη:
the kri-kri (_Capra aegagrus creticus_), sometimes called the Cretan goat, Agrimi, or Cretan Ibex
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kri-kri

Καλά, του 'βαλα κι εγώ αμέσως τα δύσκολα...


----------



## Costas (May 20, 2012)

Καλά έκανες· άμα είναι να έχουν μόνο τον αϊτό του εθνοσήμου τους...


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2012)

Tarsier or Tarsius 







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarsier

(Για συμπλήρωση ;) )


----------

